# what is average strength for age/height/weight



## ExiledX66 (Oct 31, 2005)

Where would I find this information? 

I am 21 5'10" and weigh 197.

I want to know what other people in these ranges can bench, squat, deadlift ect....


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2005)

6


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

ExiledX66 said:
			
		

> Where would I find this information?
> 
> I am 21 5'10" and weigh 197.
> 
> I want to know what other people in these ranges can bench, squat, deadlift ect....


untrained:
bench 135
squat 185
deadlift 185

Trained and natural
bench 250
squat 350
dead lift 325


----------



## kenwood (Oct 31, 2005)

bench 175
squat 215
deadlift 200 for 6-7 reps

thats what i can do and i'm 15 5'5" and weigh 157lbs


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2005)

seriously though... aren't we leaving out some other factors here, like genetics, arm length... etc?


----------



## ExiledX66 (Oct 31, 2005)

sure there are variables, but in a large enough group of people with the same limiting criteria, numbers are producable...

I just dont know where to find the info, what foreman says sounds reasonable, I'd like to know how he came up with it...those are practically my specs.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 31, 2005)

why do you care?


----------



## ExiledX66 (Oct 31, 2005)

I wanna make sure Im realizing my potential


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 31, 2005)

but your potential is gonna be very different from the next guys regardless of stats. my best friend and i have very similar stats. her legs are rockin' while they're the last body part to dial in on me and my back and shoulders are light years ahead of hers. if you're making strength gains/muscle gains/etc (whatever your goals may be)....who cares.


----------



## ExiledX66 (Oct 31, 2005)

well my goal is to be peak in all areas within my capacity...meaning Im never gonna go out and down bottles of weight gainer or creatine supplements and shit like that, so I wanna be as strong as I can be all around, and I figure a good reference point for how strong I am is the average strength of those in my age, height and weight bracket....its not exact sure, but its an idea


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> but your potential is gonna be very different from the next guys regardless of stats. my best friend and i have very similar stats. her legs are rockin' while they're the last body part to dial in on me and my back and shoulders are light years ahead of hers. if you're making strength gains/muscle gains/etc (whatever your goals may be)....who cares.




I think your legs are rockin'.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't think she carries her logic in her pants, BigDyl.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 31, 2005)

untrained:
deadlift 185
Thats pathetic.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 31, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think your legs are rockin'.


thanks baby


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 31, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I don't think she carries her logic in her pants, BigDyl.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 31, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think your legs are rockin'.


 Too bad ninja's live a life of celibacy. (Not by choice though)


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Too bad ninja's live a life of celibacy. (Not by choice though)




We can make an exception every now and then.


She looks dangerous in this picture.  I like danger... I don't think I would have a choice if she asked me to do "something..."


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Trained at 187lb
Bench - 215lb
Dead - 352lb
Squat - 287lb


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> We can make an exception every now and then.
> 
> 
> She looks dangerous in this picture.  I like danger... I don't think I would have a choice if she asked me to do "something..."



so you want me to bring my gun???


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 1, 2005)

That is a dangerous looking picture. Nice bod btw BigBadWolf. What part of Florida are you in? I'm in Miami.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> That is a dangerous looking picture. Nice bod btw BigBadWolf. What part of Florida are you in? I'm in Miami.


thanks a lot . i'm in plantation but i actually work in the grove...


----------



## bracewater (Nov 1, 2005)

you will get a wide variance on the numbers people put up for each of those lifts (Considering only folks that "work out").  Many people have different goals when they go to the gym.  Some run marathons, some powerlift, some just want to look decent when at the beach.  Each of these people will have different one rep maxes.

 But, I assume you are just gathering whatever info you can so.  I am in your range 5'11" 198 and my lifts are below


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2005)

there are no such statistics for "average strength for age/height/weight".  there are way too many variables...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 1, 2005)

My stats are in my signature so I won't act like I'm from the Department of Redundancy Department and insult your intelligence by repeating them. I don't believe there is such data available for the 'average' person. I started a thread on this a LONG time ago and that's the answer I received. Think about it: An untrained individual would need to be trained to at least some extent to know what proper form is on the lift. This would increase the individual's max because the individual can now perform the lift more efficiently. Thus, the actual process of measuring the maximum alters what the maximum truly is.

I realize what you're trying to ask (after all I asked the same thing as I said above), but if you think about it, you answered the question of why you would want this data. There is really no point except to compare yourself to average and say "Well I'm stronger/weaker than average in this aspect." This shouldn't affect your training because you should be trying to train everything to come to your absolute best. Whether that's 1/2 of 'average' or thrice it is really irrelevant as long as you keep on working.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> This shouldn't affect your training because you should be trying to train everything to come to your absolute best. Whether that's 1/2 of 'average' or thrice it is really irrelevant as long as you keep on working.


well said


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> thanks a lot . i'm in plantation but i actually work in the grove...



Good god thats a far drive. I hope they pay you well lol.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Good god thats a far drive. I hope they pay you well lol.


won't be there for too much longer but considering i'm on and off these boards all damn day, i can't really complain...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> so you want me to bring my gun???




Do I have a choice?


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> won't be there for too much longer but considering i'm on and off these boards all damn day, i can't really complain...



Where do you work at? Moe's?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Where do you work at? Moe's?


LMAO...no, but i've taken my chances at the bull more than once .

CP+B, an ad agency in the streets of mayfair.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Do I have a choice?


i'll think about it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i've taken my chances at the bull


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> LMAO...no, but i've taken my chances at the bull more than once .
> 
> CP+B, an ad agency in the streets of mayfair.



Oh ok, I only asked because usually Moe's has some beautiful girls working there


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Oh ok, I only asked because usually Moe's has some beautiful girls working there


flattery will get you everywhere.

where in miami do you live, you obviously frequent the grove.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 1, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i'll think about it.



Note to self:  Move to Miami.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

Note to BigDyl: you can buy an airplane ticket.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 1, 2005)

Im next.


----------



## cider303 (Nov 1, 2005)

20 - 5'10 - 196 - ~15% bf

  Bench 275
  Squat 330
  Deadlift 375

 supplements: whey and multi vit/min


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> flattery will get you everywhere.
> 
> where in miami do you live, you obviously frequent the grove.



I live in south miami like 2 seconds from Dadeland. I really don't go to the grove very often, mainly because I'm not into that whole clubby scene, but I go every now and then to Fat Tuesdays or Sandbar with some buddies of mine.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> I live in south miami like 2 seconds from Dadeland. I really don't go to the grove very often, mainly because I'm not into that whole clubby scene, but I go every now and then to Fat Tuesdays or Sandbar with some buddies of mine.


small world, LOL. i haven't done the 'club/bar scene' in a while. as a side note: Sandbar has the best chicken soft tacos ever.


----------



## god hand (Nov 2, 2005)

Average man is 5'9ft. 181lbs


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> small world, LOL. i haven't done the 'club/bar scene' in a while. as a side note: Sandbar has the best chicken soft tacos ever.



We should do the "club/bar scene" together sometime hehe. Or go eat chicken soft tacos at sandbar.   

God hand: Which street fighters do you play?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> We should do the "club/bar scene" together sometime hehe. Or go eat chicken soft tacos at sandbar.



you could be a 18 year old stalker....not enough background info to commit. the internet can be a scary place to meet people, LOL.


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> you could be a 18 year old stalker....not enough background info to commit. the internet can be a scary place to meet people, LOL.



I totally agree with you, I'll try and post some pics of myself in the next day or so...not that pics would make any difference if I was a stalker or not lol. Anyways, I'm 23 though, so I'm still a baby.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you, I'll try and post some pics of myself in the next day or so...not that pics would make any difference if I was a stalker or not lol. Anyways, I'm 23 though, so I'm still a baby.


then comes the obvious question of -- how do i know it's you...


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> then comes the obvious question of -- how do i know it's you...



Ehh I have no idea. I guess you would have to take a chance or something. But I'm sure plenty of guys hit on you that you dont need to. Am I right?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Ehh I have no idea. I guess you would have to take a chance or something. But I'm sure plenty of guys hit on you that you dont need to. Am I right?


nah...people are intimidated by me b/c i'm really a 350 lb man that stands 6'5" .


----------



## Biggzy (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> nah...people are intimidated by me b/c i'm really a 350 lb man that stands 6'5" .



Niiiice. I see your point. And I hope to god your lying


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Niiiice. I see your point. And I hope to god your lying


not into big dudes huh??? back to the grindstone...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 2, 2005)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Niiiice. I see your point. And I hope to god your lying


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> nah...people are intimidated by me b/c i'm really a 350 lb man that stands 6'5" .





			
				Biggzy said:
			
		

> Niiiice. I see your point. And *I hope to god your lying*


He is, I know for a fact he is only 6'3''


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He is, I know for a fact he is only 6'3''


just don't tell him the size of my cock...


----------



## cider303 (Nov 2, 2005)

hijacked thread :/


----------



## robferris77 (Apr 28, 2009)

5'10.2", Medium Frame
160 pounds
25
Male

Waist -- 30
Biceps -- 15
Shoulders -- 22
Neck -- 17

Bench -- 225
Squat -- 515     
Dead -- 415

55m (indoor) -- 6.4s
Continuous Pushup -- 70
Continuous Marine Pushup -- 48

Resting Pulse -- 62

Lean.......

Oh and I know this likely isn't the coolest statistic on this forum but my typical power drive in golf is ~340 yards in temperate conditions ~400 ft altitude no wind light saturation.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and well done with that drive, but please check thread dates before replying in future - this thread hasn't seen the light of day since 2005!


----------



## DIVINITUS (Apr 28, 2009)

robferris77 said:


> 5'10.2", Medium Frame
> 160 pounds
> 25
> Male
> ...



Holy shit...a bench of 225 and a squat of 515?  I am not poking fun or disrespecting, just haven't seen numbers like that before.


----------



## Plataeu (Apr 28, 2009)

ExiledX66 said:


> Where would I find this information?
> 
> I am 21 5'10" and weigh 197.
> 
> I want to know what other people in these ranges can bench, squat, deadlift ect....



The guideline I've always followed was bench your bodyweight and a half, deadlift double your weight, and squat somewhere between your deadlift and bench press.

For example, my bodyweight is 185 and my bench press is 275. Therefore, my bench press is exactly my bodyweight and a half, although my squat is lower than what it should be.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 29, 2009)

age- 19
height 6'2
weight - ~185
Bench- 225
Deadlift - 305 (last time i tried anyways...)
Squat - 305x4 (a while ago...)
i dont train much...


----------



## T_man (Apr 29, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Welcome to the forums and well done with that drive, but please check thread dates before replying in future - this thread hasn't seen the light of day since 2005!



Gaz this is what happens when you tell people to search the forums


----------



## lotsologan (Mar 3, 2012)

Bench: 235
Squat: 425
Deadlift: 405

Im 16 and about 197 as that is my wrestling weight. im also only 5'8


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 3, 2012)

ExiledX66 said:


> Where would I find this information?
> 
> I am 21 5'10" and weigh 197.
> 
> I want to know what other people in these ranges can bench, squat, deadlift ect....



Thats weird bro. I have pretty much the exact same stats minus 2 inches!

Bench-365x3. Max 400ish i dono
Squat-500x5-6
Deadlift-500x7


----------

